# Work food



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I work in an office from 9-6 and am looking for some advice about what to eat to gain muscle and cut fat.

I currently eat the following;

730 cereal and protein shake (with oats)

1030 granola bar and banana

12 tuna wrap and low fat crisps

230 Tuna wrap

4 nature valley bar and banana

530 protein shake

I know this is far from great please advise  cheers guys


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

This is awful to be fair mate, it sounds like your out your house for a large portion of the day. Breakfast needs to be improved you need a good solid meal there, as for food during the day in needs to be all prepared the night/morning before and taken into work. Good morning breakfast eggs and milk and oats are essentials in my opinion. I try to have 6 eggs, bowl of oats with whey and cinnamon and a pint of milk and even that is small compared to a lot of guys who are really trying to gain.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry that was rushed i'll be back in 20mins!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

this is my avarage days diet

7.30am 4 poched eggs / 4 pieces of whole meal toast/phd pharma gain shake

9.30am 6 slices of lean beef on whole meal bread pack of almonds

11am phe pharma whey shake

12.30 pm large jacket patato with 2 tins of tuna

2pm chicken wrap

3.30pm phd pharma whey shake

4.30pm-gym

5.30pm pwo whey shake

7pm lage chicken filet with brown rice and veg

9pm greek yogurt with crushed nuts and honey

11pm phd pharma gain shake with added olive oil and some blended oats


----------

